# Nouvel iPod



## DimeSH13 (21 Août 2007)

Bonjour,

Je souhaite juste confirmer la sortie d'un nouvel iPod de grosse capacité. Mon entreprise (distributeur apple) n'est plus approvisionné en iPod 30 et 80Go depuis plusieurs semaines. Générallement cela préfigure la sortie d'un nouveaux produit comme ce fut le cas avec les macbook et macbook pro, et ipod shuffle récement.
Voila pour les faits.

J'imagine qu'Apple souhaite sortir ce nouvelle iPod pour ne pas être l'objet d'un certain canibalisme entre l'iphone et l'ipod... même si l'étude sortie récement montre que le lecteur mp3 de la pomme ne souffre pas de l'iPhone pour le moment (étude faite un peu tôt vu le nombre d'iPhone écoulé par rapport a la population américaine...)


----------



## khw.olivier (21 Août 2007)

quel delais entre votre fin d appro et le nouveau model??? ( en general)

Tu penses donc a un ipod de grosse capa, rien sur des capa moyennes?

merci bonne journee


----------



## DimeSH13 (21 Août 2007)

Les délais sont variables. Pour le shuffle, si ma mémoire est bonne, ca a durer 1 mois environs. Pour les Macbook le délais avait été plus rapide.

Pour les Nanos je n'ai aucune rupture et des commandes sont en cours auprès d'Apple donc pour moi rien du coté du nano... Le Nano c'est un peu l'iPhone sans la partie téléphone (bon je sais j'ai l'imagination fertile...) je ne le vois pas subir de changement pour le moment.

Apple en sortant l'Iphone, Léopard, iMac, et peut etre ce nouvel iPod veut faire un strike pour ce Noel. C'est plutot bien vu puisque les ventes de Vista sont inférieurs aux estimations, ce qui donne le vent en poupe a Apple. Je verrais bien une grosse campagne pub vers Octobre Novembre pour faire découvrir la marque aux néophytes, avant noel...

Je me trompe peut etre aussi mais les nouveaux brevets déposé par Apple parlent beaucoup de fonctionnalités liés a un futur iPod (ecran tactile par l'arriere, connection sans fil nouveaux genre...) et générallement c'est annonciateur de nouveauté. On ne sort pas des brevets longtemps a l'avance chez Apple...


----------



## dmo95 (21 Août 2007)

Ton raisonament n'est peu être pas faux, à propos de l'aprovisionnement par contre en ce qui est des dépôts de brevet cela n'a aucun signification car Apple a toujours déposé des brevets durant son éxistance dont de nombreux n'ont jamais servis !!

Mais si un nouvel iPod sort... ce Noël va couter plutôt cher !!


----------



## romain31000 (21 Août 2007)

Pour le nano, il me semble avoir lu sur mac4ever que de nouvelles couleurs. http://www.mac4ever.com/news/31288/les_nouveaux_ipod_nano_photo/
et il me semble que samsung produit de la m&#233;more flash de 16go, pour les nouveaux nano ca serait sympa.
Je me tate &#224; en acheter un maintenant car c'est le RED que je veux en 8go et je suis sur  pas que si apple renouvelle le nano, le red soit ilmm&#233;diatement dispo.
qu'en pensez vous?


----------



## DimeSH13 (21 Août 2007)

Une couleur supplémentaire pourrait coller avec les approvisionnement d'iPod nano actuels.
Merci romain31000 pour la précision. Tu pourras toujours acheter une coque coloré pour ton iPod si jamais tu patiante trop longtemps


----------



## jugnin (21 Août 2007)

Un illustre membre de ce forum en causait &#233;galement dans ce fil, tiens.


----------



## romain31000 (21 Août 2007)

DimeSH13 a dit:


> Une couleur supplémentaire pourrait coller avec les approvisionnement d'iPod nano actuels.
> Merci romain31000 pour la précision. Tu pourras toujours acheter une coque coloré pour ton iPod si jamais tu patiante trop longtemps


 
en fait j'aime le RED car j'aime le fait qu'il y ait 10 de reversé pour la lutte contre le sida...


----------



## Anonyme (21 Août 2007)

Ou alors, Apple arrête de produire des iPods pour forcer les gens à acheter le iPhone.


----------



## DimeSH13 (21 Août 2007)

romain31000 a dit:


> en fait j'aime le RED car j'aime le fait qu'il y ait 10 de reversé pour la lutte contre le sida...



10 pour le Sidaction et environ 50 à l'état...

(la TVA)


----------



## romain31000 (22 Août 2007)

ouai je sais bien....
mais c'est toujours pareil!
je trouve juste que c'est une bonne initiative.
quelqu'un a eu des &#233;chos du succ&#232;s ou non de cet ipod RED?


----------



## dmo95 (22 Août 2007)

iPod nano RED edition est de même qualité que les autres et moi aussi je le trouve vraiment sympa mais il n'était pas encore sortis lorsque j'ai acheté le miens !! Sinon je l'aurais sans doute pris !


----------



## romain31000 (22 Août 2007)

dmo95 a dit:


> iPod nano RED edition est de même qualité que les autres et moi aussi je le trouve vraiment sympa mais il n'était pas encore sortis lorsque j'ai acheté le miens !! Sinon je l'aurais sans doute pris !


je sais que la qualité est identique mais je voulais savoir si quelqu'un connaissait les chiffres de ventes de cet ipod pour savoir s'ils allaient renouveler l'opération avec les nouveaux nano


----------



## DimeSH13 (22 Août 2007)

Je pense qu'il reconduiront l'opération.
Il n'est dispo que sur l'Apple Store non ?


----------



## guiguilap (22 Août 2007)

On aurait le droit a un iPod tactile  ?


----------



## DimeSH13 (22 Août 2007)

Apple a déposé un brevet pour un ecran tactile un peu particulier.
plutot que de mettre le doigt sur l'ecran comme sur l'iPhone, on le met au dos du produit.

Perso je trouve ca un peu niai... on ne voit pas son doigt... donc deja qu'un ecran tactile n'est pas évident pour tout le monde si en plus on le prend a l'envers


----------



## Dr_cube (23 Août 2007)

Le site 9to5Mac vient de publier une news expliquant qu'ils ont une image d'un iPod tactile tournant sous OSX, mais qu'ils ne peuvent pas la publier (car ils ont déjà eu affaire aux foudres d'Apple avec l'image du nouvel iPod Nano). Ils se contentent donc de décrire l'objet ! 

http://9to5mac.com/ipod-touch-345206948 

Donc pour ceux qui ne comprennent pas du tout l'anglais : 

- le derrière est noir, et non brillant comme l'iPod actuel. 
- ce n'est pas un téléphone (pas de haut parleur ou de micro). 
- il est plus épais (je ne sais pas si c'est plus épais qu'un iPod ou plus épais qu'un iPhone). 
- OSX 
- écran 480x320
- CoverFlow 
- un seul bouton de navigation "home" comme pour l'iPhone. 
- peut-être Wifi. 
- peut-être GPS. 
- peut-être mémoire rapide (à base de NAND, de la mémoire Flash quoi ^^) et/ou disque dur 160Go. (note de moi : s'il y a un disque dur, il y aura certainement de la mémoire rapide pour le buffer afin éviter les lags et les accès répétés au disque). 

Voila, le site rappelle qu'ils aiment Apple et qu'ils ne veulent pas lui faire du tort en publiant ces informations, et que c'est pour cela qu'ils ne montrent pas l'image.


----------



## guiguilap (23 Août 2007)

Ouah, je vais commencer &#224; faire des &#233;conomies moi :love: Sinon quelqu'un a encore l'image du iPod "moche" ? Il a &#233;t&#233; enlev&#233; avant que je puisse voir, ce serait sympa de me la faire parvenir par MP


----------



## Dr_cube (23 Août 2007)

Voici l'image de l'iPod nano moche : 




(cliquez sur l'image pour l'agrandir) 
(enregistrez-la vite parce que j'imagine que je ne pourrai pas la laisser longtemps ici)


Peut-&#234;tre que c'est moche et qu'on dirait des contrefa&#231;ons d'iPod, mais si Apple a pris la peine de les faire enlever de tous les sites Internet connus, c'est pas pour rien &#224; mon avis ^^. Mais c'est peut-&#234;tre juste un coup de bluff, tout comme cet iPod touch-screen d&#233;voil&#233; par 9to5Mac. Depuis le temps qu'on entend parler de &#231;a...


----------



## guiguilap (23 Août 2007)

On dirait des contrefacons d'ipod


----------



## vir03 (23 Août 2007)

L'image ne correspond pas à la description :
 un seul bouton de navigation "home" comme pour l'iPhone.


----------



## guiguilap (23 Août 2007)

Oui, mais la new MacG&#233; dit qu'il y aurait une gamme iPod compos&#233;e de 4 mod&#232;les diff&#233;rents


----------



## Dr_cube (23 Août 2007)

Oui, c'est pas le m&#234;me iPod !! Il faut suivre l&#224; ^^. 

Il y aurait un iPod Nano qui correspondrait &#224; l'image que j'ai post&#233; dans mon pr&#233;c&#233;dent message. 

ET 

Il y aurait un "iPod touch" tel qu'il est d&#233;crit par le site 9to5Mac, qui refuse toutefois de publier l'image de la b&#234;te tactile. 


Steve Jobs pr&#233;senterait donc le m&#234;me jour deux mod&#232;les d'iPod ? Est-ce que &#231;a s'est d&#233;j&#224; vu ? 
Dans ce cas on aurait : 
- iPod Shuffle inchang&#233;
- iPod Nano moche 
- iPod video tactile OSX etc. 
- iPhone


EDIT : quelques pr&#233;cisions ont &#233;t&#233; apport&#233;es dans la news sur l'iPod touch de 9to5Mac : 
l'iPod touch serait plus &#233;pais, mais juste un peu. Non parce que chez Apple, on ne veut pas inciter &#224; l'anorexie, mais on ne veut pas non plus que tous les am&#233;ricains soient gros . 

Concernant l'image de l'iPod Nano, ils ont certainement &#233;t&#233; vraiment effray&#233;s par Apple, et n'ont pas envie de recommencer. Mais se pourrait-il qu'ils cherchent simplement &#224; nous faire croire que l'iPod touch existe afin de brouiller les pistes ? Vu qu'ils ont d&#233;couvert le pot aux roses avec l'iPod Nano moche, ils ont peut-&#234;tre re&#231;u comme consigne de nous mettre sur une fausse piste plus attrayante pour qu'on arr&#234;te de trop s'int&#233;resser &#224; leur nouveau b&#233;b&#233;.


----------



## guiguilap (23 Août 2007)

Moi je pense pas qu'Apple mente sur les nouveaux produits... Ils ont tellement de fuites, qu'ils no'ont m&#234;me plus besoin d'annoncer a l'avance


----------



## dellys (3 Septembre 2007)

Un nouveau fake ?







Source : http://www.gizmodo.fr/2007/09/03/nouvel_ipod_nano_vrai_ou_faux.html


----------



## Flocoon (3 Septembre 2007)

Même si je pense que l'image est un fake, je m'attends plus à quelque chose dans le genre concernant le nano. Les mêmes fonctions mais plus petit et avec coverflow.

Après concernant le gros, le tactile me parait une bonne idée mais j'y crois pas trop. Je pense qu'on va rester sur la molette clickable et qu'on aura coverflow + wifi en plus.


----------



## msinno (3 Septembre 2007)

Comment le petit processeur des iPod nano, pourrait gerer le coverflow, alor que meme le video rame quand il a trop de morceau...?

Edit: a moins qu'il change le processeur, suis je bete.?....


----------



## msinno (3 Septembre 2007)

@ DR_Cube : 

La photo de tes nanos semblent être un fake... 

Cependant, la disposition des iPod correspond a la dispo des appli sur les boites de iWork 08 et iLife 08... étrange... 

D'autre part les couleurs correspondents a celles montrées il y a peu de temps, plus dans les couleurs pastels, un peu fades, delavées... 


Et enfin apple a fait retirer toutes les photos... Il ne le font que pour les produits, et bluff rarement, sinon il retirerait tous les fakes... 

Donc si le nano est comme ca, c'est moche... tres moche... Ou peut etre simplement cette photo s'en inspire un peu trop... 

Mais souhaitons qu'il soit beau, et revolutionnaire (surtout le video, parce que le nano fait tres bien ce qu'il doit faire....)


----------



## Souvaroff (3 Septembre 2007)

msinno a dit:


> @ DR_Cube :
> 
> La photo de tes nanos semblent être un fake...
> 
> ...



Déjà avant de parler tous les deux jour du nouvel iPod,  attendez de voir ce qu'il en est
En attendant, si vous voulez baver, il y a une multitude de photos de tous genres un peu partout !!


----------



## dellys (3 Septembre 2007)

DM-XM2 a dit:


> Déjà avant de parler tous les deux jour du nouvel iPod,  attendez de voir ce qu'il en est
> En attendant, si vous voulez baver, il y a une multitude de photos de tous genres un peu partout !!



Merci mais je crois que l'on sait tous se servir de la fonction image de Google.

Si je ne m'abuse, on est bien dans la section "Rumeurs" ici.
On est donc bien dans le sujet.
Si ce n'était pas le cas, un modo n'aurait pas manqué de nous le rappeler.

:mouais:


----------



## msinno (3 Septembre 2007)

DM-XM2 a dit:


> D&#233;j&#224; avant de parler tous les deux jour du nouvel iPod,  attendez de voir ce qu'il en est&#8230;
> En attendant, si vous voulez baver, il y a une multitude de photos de tous genres un peu partout !!




Tu as surement raison... on s'emballe on s'emballe... Attendons deux jours pour voir... 

Il ne sert a rien de commencer a s'enerver...


----------

